# Where Can I Purchased Dewaxed Shellac Flakes?



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm having a hard time locating a place to purchase dewaxed shellac flakes. The only places I've found are Rockler and Homestead. Does anyone know of other places that sells them?

Thanks
Angela


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

A woodnetter I look to often for advice on shellac and crystalac swears by this place. I plan to try some shellac from here soon.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for the site NW looks very interesting.
MIKE


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

ShellacFinishes is a good source for shellac and a wealth of information on how to use it.

For pre-mixed dewaxed shellac, Zinsser SealCoat is hard to beat. It's a two-pound cut.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Woodworker's Supply.

Also luthier suppliers carry it. You can dewax your own shellac easily enough.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

I've purchased dewaxed shellac flakes from shellac.net and foiund them to be a good source.

Herb


----------



## sarahss (Feb 23, 2011)

highland woodworking in Atlanta


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

If you have a WoodCraft in your area, try them. I don't know if they all carry it, but our Chattanooga store sells it.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I tried Woodworker's Supply and couldn't find any.

I located Shellac.net during a search and wondered how good their flakes were. I'm glad to know people have tried and like their flakes. Right now they are out of Amber (Ruby), which is what I'm looking for.

I check out Highland Woodworking. I forgot about them and instead I checked Hartville.

After I posted this I found some on Woodcraft's web site. Their flakes look really nice.

I can't believe how expensive a pound of shellac flakes are, specially the stuff from Germany

Thanks everyone


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Woodcraft may be among the highest priced shellac out there. Woodworker's Supply carries JE Moser stuff, which is very good albeit still somewhat expensive. It's what I used most until I recently bought dome from shellac.net, and their products are very good…and they have a broader range of colors than most, other than shellacfinishes. They (shellacfinishes) may have the ruby you're after.


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

You can carefully decant mixed shellac off of its sediment to remove the majority of the wax and other solids.
Dissolved waxes will remain in solution.

However, the best commercially dewaxed shellac is made by pressing dissolved shellac through fine filters, such as Diatomaceous earth.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

I think Woodcraft is so high because it comes from German but they do have some India stuff that is a little cheaper. On a side note why is Rockler always a dollar or two more than Woodcraft for the exact same thing. It bugs me that they're marking things up even more.

I checked out Woodworker's supply because I purchase a lot of things from them but there's some reason I didn't get it there. Maybe they didn't have amber.

Someone mentioned luthier suppliers. I looked at them but couldn't find if it was dewaxed.

I didn't want to dewax it my self because I figured there would still be more wax in it than what might be in commercially dewaxed stuff.

Angela


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 Zinsser Seal Coat.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Just to follow up I didn't purchase from Woodworker's supply because I couldn't tell if it was dewaxed so I wrote the company and this was the response.

Thanks for writing. We appreciate your interest!

This is the information I was able to dig up per the MSDS sheets for
each color of shellac:

Seedlac - not specified
Garnetlac - dewaxed
Orange Shellac - dewaxed
Super blonde - dewaxed

I also wrote to Luthiers Mercantile, Int'l because I couldn't tell from their website if there was waxed or not. They responded 
Thanks for asking. They are all dewaxed.

THanks everyone
Angela


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are 2 great online sites that I've used:

http://www.shellacfinishes.com/
http://shellac.net/

From my experiences, you'll find a lot more at either of these sites than at any store.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

I use the Zinsser sealcoat too. Some don't like it, I love it. Hard to beat as a sealer.

A trick I picked up is that it can be darkened if desired with transtint dyes. I plan on grabbing a few.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Zinsser Seal Coat! Why mix it? Open the can, thin it, spray it!


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Why thin it? I've had great results spraying it out of the can with my mini detail gun.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

In the can is two pound cut. Some people like a lighter one pound cut.


----------



## GPDMTR25 (Jun 21, 2010)

Please, I know about Seal Coat. I know some like it and I'm one of them

BUT I'm *not* asking about that!


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

So Angela, what did you decide to go with?


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

Angela I found this site but haven't ordered from it yet, seems to have good prices….

http://www.shellacshack.com/shellac_flakes/

Good luck, Steve


----------



## drake8595 (Jul 24, 2015)

WellerMart is a great place to buy Dewaxed Shellac Flakes. Their quality is excellent and have some of the best prices of anyplace I have seen.

http://wellermart.com/


----------

